# Hmm, what have we here?



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

In my never ending quest to rid my tank(s) of plastic plants, I got a few more this weekend. 
I seem to get mush brain, though, and not write down what I have, as I am buying. I just get too excited envisioning how it's all going to turn out, I guess.
So, I am hoping some kind soul out here can help me identify what I've got, in hopes of keeping it alive for the fish who seem to be enjoying them....
now, lets see... how do I add pictures, again?







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

Hmm. No picture coming through that I can see...
if anyone wants to help, they are located in the picture gallery....


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First one I can't tell by the picture, The second one is pennywort, the 3rd is java fern and shouldn't be planted in the substrate, but would do better tied to wood or a rock.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

ah ha! The Pennywort I had kind of figured out, but wasn't positive, Thanks So much! And I will fix the java fern today, if I can find something to tie it to. Its sad that my fish guy knows the FISH so well, but doesn't really seem to know plants...
Would a different picture of the first plant help you any? Or maybe, I should just return to the LFS I got it at, to see if they know (not holding my breath, though)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

try to get a clearer pic of it


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

First one looks like a Rotala of some sort...perhaps this?


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]

Here is a clearer picture of the first one. Alpha Betta got grumpy when I messed with his plant!*#666


----------

